# Bare minerals causing breakouts??



## julymommy06 (Dec 5, 2007)

So i have always had really clear skin, and i heard so many good things about bare minerals but since i started using it my face has been breaking out like crazy!! I love it and want to keep using it, but i'd rather have clear skin, i have dry skin, and i heard more of sensitive skin having this reaction, has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## TwinMommy311 (Dec 5, 2007)

It sounds to me like you might be sensitive to the bismuth oxychloride in the product. There are lots and lots of foundations from different companies that do not have bismuth in them but they still provide great coverage. Some foundations without bismuth that I really like include the foundations from Alima, Everyday Minerals, and Lumiere. Lots of companies have either free or very inexpensive samples or sample sets of foundations and other products that provide several applications of the products so you can get an idea of how the products will work for you. Hope this helps!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah could be the bismuth or the brushes. Some of BE's brushes are so rough that you could break out from those.I did.


----------



## impassioned (Dec 5, 2007)

If bare minerals is the only mineral makeup you've tried so far, your options are still open. Like the others said, you may be allergic to one of the ingredients (people have bad experiences with the bismuth in BE) or it may be the brush you are using. You should look into other mineral makeup, maybe ones that don't include bismuth?


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is the bismuth!!!

the busmuth break me out either!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2007)

yep, it might be the bismuth oxychloride, or the brushes, they make me itch (especially the kabuki in my case, it's driving me crazy). i also suggest you try other brands, they usually state if they use bismuth.


----------



## marinasmith (Dec 5, 2007)

BE's kabuki brush sucks! It makes me itch too!!

The only brushes I like from BE are the concealer brush and the soft focus face brush.

You should try other mineral brands. Maybe Everyday Minerals, Lumiere...

Order some samples and see how your skin will react.


----------



## coocoo4coco (Dec 5, 2007)

*It caused me to itch and break out. It was the first mineral makeup I had tried. I then stopped using it and tried Everydayminerals. That really works for me. I believe it may be one of the ones which has very few ingredients and it didn't contain the bismuth which is one of the things to beware of in mmu. Other ingredients to be wary of are: oat powder and talc. Oceanmist - another great mmu used to put talc in their foundation but they have since removed it from their products. There are a bunch of brands out there, just research the ingredients and try samples - you're sure to hit on one (or two - or in my case 10!) which will work for you.*

*I wish you luck in your quest for a perfect mmu. Once you find it, you'll be very happy!*

*CooCoo



*


----------



## Thais (Dec 5, 2007)

It could be an allergic reaction to bismuth.... Try a bismuth free MMU!


----------



## fishchick72 (Dec 8, 2007)

yep, it made me break out too

for some reason it doesn't make my stepdaughter break out &amp; she can't believe that it made me break out..........also, the mineral veil has cornstarch (zea may) in it &amp; that is also a potential break out trigger for lots of people, myself included.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2007)

This stinks! I was going to look into mmu after Xmas ( I know it's kinda costly) My whole thing was to get it to stop my pimples. I'll have to test some out then.


----------



## charmgirl7 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been using bare minerals and i'm looking for something better. Just found out mine are expired lol.


----------



## joybelle (Dec 10, 2007)

It made my skin itch like crazy! To bad bc I like the coverage.


----------



## thecitychicken (Dec 10, 2007)

Just thought I would mention that I had a similar reaction shortly after I began using it. I kept with it because I really like the coverage and the problem has since cleared up. I also found a Bare Escentuals store and when I had them apply the makeup, I realized I was going wayyyy overboard when I "buffed". I was doing it way too hard and since lightening up, the itching and any redness has gone away. Good luck!!


----------



## Railbird (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah could be the brushes. Some of BE's brushes are so rough that you could break out from those.I did. I had this happen (at least now I know why I broke out). One of my flawless application brushes is really rough and I would breakout and now that I've stopped using that brush to apply my BE minerals - I'm fine.... thanks for helping me make the connection....


----------



## charmgirl7 (Dec 11, 2007)

I read somewhere in this forum that when you wash your brushes you can use whatever conditioner you're using to wash your hair and it softens your brushes. I tried it yesterday with my BE brushes and they do seem softer and more user friendly lol...


----------



## eskaa (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope this won't happen to me - I'm going to get mineral foundation for Christmas (from my sister



)


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yea i'm still breaking out really bad more on my right cheek and chin area, I'm pretty sure it's the make up it self, the brushes are pretty ruff, and i apply very little cause it can look to heavy if you apply to much, I just bought it and have alot left kinda bumbed out it didn't work for me but i'd rather have clear skin.. thanks for the help, i also started with sheer coverage i never broke out from it, but i didn't like how it applied..


----------



## xtina.nicole (Dec 15, 2007)

I have always had clear skin too. I use the Bare minerals and don't seem to have any problems whatsoever. Maybe you should try a thick creamy mosturizer before applying the product.


----------



## Olivia23 (Dec 16, 2007)

I cannot wear bare minerals either. It also caused me to break out, so I went back to using Jane Iredale's mineral makeup. It's expensive but it's worth it! My face has never looked better since going back to it.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had breakouts since using MMU, but it's not confined to one brand and not all the time with any brand. I find that if I switch brands and not use one brand more than about a week at a time, it helps. But BE seems to be the brand that breaks me out the LEAST. I may be reacting to the BO in the MMU, since all the brands I use so far have it in them; however, I have yet to find one without the BO that I like. EDM looked chalky on me or else didn't last long enough (depending on the formula).

Good luck with finding your HG MMU!


----------



## Jujuwa514 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm currently using Everyday Minerals and love it.. however I purchased the BareMinerals kit over the holidays because it was on sale.. hopefully not everyone will break out from it?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 8, 2008)

I had the same experience with BM- It was the first MMU I tried-I was breaking out like crazy,then I tried EDM and I love it




Is my HG so far


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 8, 2008)

You aren't alone! Bare Minerals pushes itself as "pure, with no fillers or additives or irritants" but as you can tell some people, including myself cannot use it. It makes my eyes itch, swell and run, PLUS it itches and makes my skin look lined and shiny, with HUGE pores. It looks fake, like I have "wax museum face". I have used other mineral products, one of them a liquid cream that is oil free called Illuminare' (illuminarecosmetics.com I think?) and that one in particular along with one that is pressed in a compact and doesn't have the irritants and stuff and uses something natural (I think like shea to compress it) worked really well and I had NO problem. They both have a sunblock of about spf 20-25. I ended up using the BE on my arms and legs and decollette areas as sunblock and also hiding freckles and spots. I tried the moisturizer, the primer and other things including putting the mineral veil on first and it didn't help at all. In fact using a moisturizer that was thicker made me sweat and get bumps. A lot of companies do offer samples, including illuminare' cosmetics (the mineral makeup in a tube- you only use A LITTLE a blend because it is very concentrated so it lasts forever), so you might want to do a search and shop around and try samples. Always check the ingredients first! They are right about the Bismuth Oxychloride, it is a filler that gives weight to the powder, makes it cling and last longer. It is also a very common irritant. Good luck!


----------



## shimmerE (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah could be the bismuth or the brushes. Some of BE's brushes are so rough that you could break out from those.I did. i agree... some of the flawless or buki brushes make my face itch or make me break out too.... i solved the problem by using a synthetic brush... i love the BE Maxium Coverage "Face" brush... it's a great brush...
You should also try to use a primer first... i like the Smashbox Photo Finish... I use it everyday.....

Hope this can help... good luck...


----------



## kristinaah (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jujuwa514* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm currently using Everyday Minerals and love it.. however I purchased the BareMinerals kit over the holidays because it was on sale.. hopefully not everyone will break out from it? Not everyone does - it works perfectly for me, my mom and many of my friends


----------



## amyrose22 (Jan 8, 2008)

I finally gave in bought some BE off of qvc. i can't believe i fell for it cause the breakouts started in no time and the dang brushed cost sooo much, it's so expensive and so ROUGH! My eyes teared up and rashes under my eyes and down the side of my cheeks. Thought it was the brush, so i tried a sponge, still the same breakouts.

As for bismuth oxychloride as the culprit, to me is more of a myth because i've been using eyeshadows with bismuth in them for years and I never broke out like I did wih BE.

Maybe you should do some investigating and put on some shadows with bismuth on your face and see if you break out?


----------



## jckim143 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've used BE in the past. My skin was clear but after the first time I used it my face was so itchy I wanted to scratch it off. I'd say stop using it right away and change to a different mineral foundation. There are many better ones out there that have even better coverage and look just as nice, if not nicer. I hope things work out for you! :]


----------



## maryjane916 (Jan 16, 2008)

In the summer, Bare Minerals looked fine on me. Now in the winter time, it looks really bad! I am super shiny etc. I use Everyday Minerals now.


----------



## blackroses08 (Jan 16, 2008)

thats terrrible


----------



## mk12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I love Everyday Minerals too. You should try it. They use great non-irritating ingredients, it's much cheaper than BE, and they have free sample sets where you only pay the inexpensive shipping.

And their new long handle kabuki and flat top brushes are super soft and fabulous. (And a bargain.)

Good luck!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 18, 2008)

I just started using BE and I'm having some problems also. I don't think its the make up though. I think its the brushes. They seem to be really ruff on my skin. I'm getting a new complete set in a few days thankfully. Hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## littleangel6109 (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *julymommy06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So i have always had really clear skin, and i heard so many good things about bare minerals but since i started using it my face has been breaking out like crazy!! I love it and want to keep using it, but i'd rather have clear skin, i have dry skin, and i heard more of sensitive skin having this reaction, has this happened to anyone else??



I don't know about the breaking out but I was allergic to it. It made my face feel awful! Try other mineral makeups out there, there are others that are cheaper and a better product.


----------



## carmonious (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't used BE, but plenty of other mineral foundations have caused me to break out and get rashes/irritation, etc. I've all but decided that mmu (at least the foundation) is not for me.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea I don't have particularly sensitive skin and I never had acne-prone skin, with few breakouts over the years. I used BE successfully for a year or so, and then recently I started having what my family dubbed a "wind rash" where the skin on my cheeks were puffy, red, and inflamed. I noticed that when I applied BE it didn't feel good, but I continued applying it. Then I started having breakouts, but I attributed it to hormones and stress and not my makeup. Finally when I had a minor breakout of cystic acne, I realized that it was the MMU that was causing cystic acne, "wind rashes", and minor breakouts. I still use BE sometimes though, because I spend so much on the product and I don't want to throw all that money away. Plus, I really WANT to be able to be part of the huge population of women who benefit from this makeup


----------



## FASINATION (Aug 17, 2012)

I have always have had clearn skin even growing up through teenage and adolesent years. But I started useing Bare Minerals for 3 months now and my face has just been non-sptop of breakouts. It's so  terrible I had to go to dermatologist. I stop using BM for a week and my face has cleared up tremendously. I went back to using a MICA BELLA Mineral makeup, is  what I was using prior to Bare Minerals. Bare Minerals just not for me.


----------



## Brooke Keller (Aug 17, 2012)

I used it for a long time before I figured out that it caused me to break out. After doing some research I found that it has a lot of red dye in it. I have found Pink Papaya and that's the mineral make-up I use. I have been super satisfied and even better yet they have a 60 day guarantee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeuplovers (Sep 28, 2012)

I wanted to buy bareMinerals.. but since my skin is very oily.. so is it a great product for me or not..??? should i consider any other mineral company./??


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

BareMinerals breaks me out too. I tried the kind that didn't have Bismuth Oxychloride in it and it still did. Everyday Minerals doesn't break me out and I use it sometimes.


----------

